# Maxa Beam question??



## BeastFlashlight (Apr 25, 2015)

Correct me if I'm wrong please, all the model advancements for the Maxa Beam has been for the battery advancement and not the light itself correct? I've seen the 1207 battery, I've seen the 1307, and now they have the LifePO4 1308 & 1310...However, for all the lights for sale that I see with varying batteries the light itself is always MBS-410. 

Was there an even older model that you just don't see anymore that wasn't MBS-410? THe reason I ask is because sometimes in the past I recalled seeing 7,000,000 candle power instead of 12,000,000 candle power. I basically can get a brand new MBS-410 (light only) for $600. I want to buy it and just focus on buying a battery & charger elsewhere, but I don't want to make a mistake and get a 7,000,000 candle power instead of a 12,000,000. So if it says MBS-410 It's totally a 12,000,000 one correct? Thanks.

...one more thing, it says MBS-410 (2041). I don't know what the 2041 means


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 25, 2015)

The 7 mil MB is gen 2, the 12 mil is gen 3. I don't think you're going to find a gen 3 for $600 but luck happens and prices drop. My late model gen 2 is marked mbs-410.


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Apr 25, 2015)

Oh damn, thanks, that's a crucial piece of information for me to find out! Strange how they've changed accessory model numbers so often but the gen 2 & 3 lights are both 410 hmm. Damn that is one hell of a jump from Gen 2 to Gen 3


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 25, 2015)

Yes, more power to bulb, better bulb, much better reflector.
You can get an upgrade to a gen 2 to make it a gen 3, by Peak Beam. I don't recall the price. Or how long it takes.


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Apr 25, 2015)

Oh ok i may shoot them an email and ask!


----------



## BVH (Apr 25, 2015)

Here is some info in an email exchange with Annie at Peakbeam about my upgrading of one of my Gen2's to nearly Gen3.

"The new (old) lamps, lenses, and power connectors from the 2400N kits are installed along with the handles, new reflector and Gen. 3 board. We got the following CandlePower ratings:

Gen. 2 Light with Cleaned Reflector and 2400N Lamp: 7,400,000 CandlePower

Gen. 3 Light with New Enhanced Reflector and 2400N Lamp: 11,900,000 CandlePower (tried both 2400N lamps in this reflector but this one was highest)

Just out of curiosity, our production manager also tested a brand new UXL-75PB lamp in your Gen. 3 light and got 12,800,000 CandlePower. You are likely getting a lower reading with the older 2400N lamps because our spec has changed slightly since 2007 (when that lamp was originally shipped out) and we test and rate the lamps differently now"


Annie is great to work with!! I did my upgrades in Summer of 2011. I paid just under $400 for the enhansed Gen3 reflector (includes Alum casting) and just under $400 for the Gen3 PC board. As you can see, I used a Gen3 lamp but not the very latest. The difference was about 900,000 CP.

I don't know todays prices but they do (did) give a CPF discoount. Note that you can ask for "latching Hi" programming for Gen3 lights only if you elect to get the 10AH LiFePo4 battery. This allows unlimited time in "Hi" until the battery is depleted whereas with the other chemistry batts, "Hi" time is limited. IIRC, I paid an introductory price of $450 for the LiFeP04.

There are still differences in an upgraded "Gen2-to-Gen3" light and a factory Gen3 light. I don't know them all but the factory Gen3 light has a better focus mechanism and improved lamp alignment systems.


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Apr 26, 2015)

Oh ok thanks a lot!! Your post has me now leaning towards just going the extra mile and going with the best, nice detailed response


----------



## sven_m (Apr 26, 2015)

BeastFlashlight said:


> However, for all the lights for sale that I see with varying batteries the light itself is always MBS-410.



Actually. With one exception: While two variants were sold (7.5MCP and 12MCP), around 2009/2010, the latter was named "MBS-410-A", even on the type plate.



> I basically can get a brand new MBS-410 (light only) for $600. I want to buy it and just focus on buying a battery & charger elsewhere, but I don't want to make a mistake and get a 7,000,000 candle power instead of a 12,000,000.



There are two variants of the host (power/control board): Gen 2 and Gen 3. The serial number field reflects this, it ends with either G2-xx or G3-xx.
However the difference is "only" 75W vs. 85W.
The huge CP jump rather comes from an improved reflector. I don't know if _all_ Gen 3 were sold with the improved reflector.

If I have the same offer in mind as you, zoom into the 3rd picture, it reads "G3-12".
And if you find out the serial no, PeakBeam might be able to tell you more.




> ...one more thing, it says MBS-410 (2041). I don't know what the 2041 means



That 2041 isn't related to MaxaBeam, but specific to the seller you saw.

By the way, if you buy a light without battery, a 4S LiFePo RC battery (~13.2V) might be a good alternative. I'm running my light this way.


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 26, 2015)

Like Sven, I'm powering mine with a 16v Lipo (custom pack) similar to rc packs. Very happy.


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Apr 26, 2015)

sven_m said:


> There are two variants of the host (power/control board): Gen 2 and Gen 3. The serial number field reflects this, it ends with either G2-xx or G3-xx.
> However the difference is "only" 75W vs. 85W.
> The huge CP jump rather comes from an improved reflector. I don't know if _all_ Gen 3 were sold with the improved reflector.


Hmm, i would assume then that a '12,000,000 CP' version that is brand new and has the LiFePO4 battery would surely come with the 85W, apparently not true, the one on BrightGuy's website is $2,500, has all the up to date parts BUT says 75W?? All the new ones aren't 85W?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to clear up a few points, as there is some understandable confusion regarding the different versions of the Maxa Beam.

The G3 and the G2 that are often referred to deal exclusively with the electronics that run the light. G2 covers everything except the very first few batches of searchlights in the late 80’s to when G3 was introduced in late 2004. Within the broader G2 and G3 categories there are many different revisions as improvements were made to the searchlight. A G2 light might be 3 MCP or 6 MCP depending on when it was produced, and a G3 light might be 6, 7.5, or 12 MCP depending on when it was produced. 

All Maxa Beam searchlights should have a serial label that identifies a model number (most commonly MBS-410) and serial number (currently G3-20Y M#####). The G#-## part of the serial number will tell you the exact version/revision of the searchlight and the M##### is basically the actual serial number of the light.

While this can sometimes be confusing, a lot of it has to do with being a product that is predominantly used by the military. Adopting this system has allowed us to continually make improvements to the functionality and performance of the searchlight while maintaining form and forward and backward compatibility.

I want to emphasize that we strongly recommend anyone thinking about purchasing a Maxa Beam online to contact Peak Beam with the model and serial # of the Maxa Beam you are considering purchasing. Whether sellers do it knowingly or not, there are a lot of old searchlights for sale with descriptions that are copy and pasted directly from our current website.

I'll clarify a few other points in a separate post, but hope that at least helps clear a few things up.

-Matt


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2015)

BeastFlashlight said:


> Hmm, i would assume then that a '12,000,000 CP' version that is brand new and has the LiFePO4 battery would surely come with the 85W, apparently not true, the one on BrightGuy's website is $2,500, has all the up to date parts BUT says 75W?? All the new ones aren't 85W?



That is likely an oversight when BrightGuy went to upgrade their description. All new searchlights are 12MCP and run at 85W High. We will reach out to them about updating the description


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2015)

sven_m said:


> Actually. With one exception: While two variants were sold (7.5MCP and 12MCP), around 2009/2010, the latter was named "MBS-410-A", even on the type plate.
> 
> There are two variants of the host (power/control board): Gen 2 and Gen 3. The serial number field reflects this, it ends with either G2-xx or G3-xx.
> However the difference is "only" 75W vs. 85W.
> The huge CP jump rather comes from an improved reflector. I don't know if _all_ Gen 3 were sold with the improved reflector.



This is mostly true. Gen 2 capped at 6MCP, and Gen 3 started at 6 MCP in 2004 both running at 75 W. These initial Gen 3 lights were just G3 (no G3-xx)

The increase to 85W and the resulting increase to 7.5MCP came in 2006 and is designated by G3-12.

Later that year we introduced enhanced reflectors as an option with a separate "-A" model number, i.e. MBS-410-A, MBS-430-AY, etc.

In 2011 we made the enhanced reflector standard across all searchlights and this was designated by G3-20. All "-A" model numbers were discontinued at this time.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks for clearing all of this up for us. It is great to see someone from PeakBeam here and responding to threads about their products. :thumbsup:


----------



## BVH (Apr 27, 2015)

I agree! This is fun info to have on the Maxa Beam. Thanks Matt!


----------



## sven_m (Apr 27, 2015)

Great, thanks Matt! That answers a lot.
I'm so interested in the history, that I spent quite some time with searching archive.org and googling specs in PDFs and presentations
but closing one knowledge gap always opens two new


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks Matt, now I can totally turn to this thread for detailed info. Matt one more question please, can you give a brief comparison between the 1308 and 1310 Lithium Iron batteries? Are you giving up any beam intensity with the 1308 (in exchange for the luxury of being able to bring it on an airplane). I know that if I put higher amp IMR batteries in some of my LED lights they will run brighter, so I'm assuming the 1310 will slightly outshine the 1308. Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2015)

The Maxa Beam's output is regulated, so you will not see any difference in output. The 1310 is just the higher capacity version of the 1308. You will get a little more runtime but will sacrifice a little bit as far as weight, charge time, and cost. 

We are currently phasing out the MBP-1310. Its Watt-Hour rating falls over the limit for Class-9 dangerous goods for air transport. A lot of countries won't accept class-9 dangerous goods, and the fees/paperwork associated with shipping these batteries can be prohibitively expensive.

If you live in the U.S. or Canada and can have the batteries shipped to you ground and don't plan on taking them on passenger aircraft, none of that applies to you. Then it would just come down to if you value that extra runtime for that extra cost. Both batteries use the same chargers/cables.


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks Matt, 1308 sounds like the better trade off


----------



## stingray3 (Apr 27, 2015)

Wow this certainly is an interesting and very informative thread especially with Matts clarifying posts! I dont have one yet. But have been looking in the possibility of getting one soon.


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 27, 2015)

stingray3 said:


> Wow this certainly is an interesting and very informative thread especially with Matts clarifying posts! I dont have one yet. But have been looking in the possibility of getting one soon.



You'll giggle every time you fire it up outside, espc with anyone near by.


----------



## Echo63 (Apr 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> The increase to 85W and the resulting increase to 7.5MCP came in 2006 and is designated by G3-12.
> 
> Later that year we introduced enhanced reflectors as an option with a separate "-A" model number, i.e. MBS-410-A, MBS-430-AY, etc.
> 
> In 2011 we made the enhanced reflector standard across all searchlights and this was designated by G3-20. All "-A" model numbers were discontinued at this time.


So my Gen3 (M14146 G3-12 MBS-410) is 85w - but without the enhanced reflector - so its 7.5mcp ? Built 2006 or later (i know it still has the original bulb)

Any idea what my "Gen2" was when it left the factory ? 
No serial number - just this big sticker on it



I know it does 7.2mcp (measured) but thats with one of Parker VH's ushio adapters - not a stock lamp.
still need to get a new lamp return wire/clip fitted too (not working at the moment)



FRITZHID said:


> You'll giggle every time you fire it up outside, espc with anyone near by.


i still giggle like a small child when i fire mine up - just seeing that thin beam reach out into the sky is great fun


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2015)

Echo63 said:


> So my Gen3 (M14146 G3-12 MBS-410) is 85w - but without the enhanced reflector - so its 7.5mcp ? Built 2006 or later (i know it still has the original bulb)



That shipped December 2006 and should have been 7.5MCP at the time.



> Any idea what my "Gen2" was when it left the factory ?
> No serial number - just this big sticker on it



Someone removed the serial label at some point. It could be really hard to narrow down but I would guess pre-2000. Were there any batteries or chargers with it that have serial numbers? That looks like the sticker that used to be on cases/some chargers.


----------



## Echo63 (Apr 29, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> That shipped December 2006 and should have been 7.5MCP at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone removed the serial label at some point. It could be really hard to narrow down but I would guess pre-2000. Were there any batteries or chargers with it that have serial numbers? That looks like the sticker that used to be on cases/some chargers.



Cool - so 7.5mcp from the Gen 3 - good to know.

no, the battery doesnt have a serial# either - the pack was cut open and the worn out internals replaced with a 9ah 12v SLA and glued back together.


----------



## stingray3 (May 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to clear up a few points, as there is some understandable confusion regarding the different versions of the Maxa Beam.
> 
> ...



Well I did this a few days ago on a maxabeam I found selling online listing it as New 12 CP with 2 batteries, charger, ect.... I got a pic of the tag on the light from the seller and sent it in an email to peakbeam asking for some info on this particular light. 

Got a reply the next day and here is the reply (copy and paste).......

Thank you for your email! The Maxa Beam serial number that you inquired about originally shipped from the factory on 10/11/07. The light may be in new condition still, but please note that if there are batteries with it, they may not be in good working condition if they haven’t been recharged once every few months over the more than seven years that they have been sitting around. Reconditioning them or cycling them a few times may bring them back to life, but that’s not necessarily a guarantee. The searchlight would have the programming for 85W, but it doesn’t have the enhanced reflector so it would be a 7.5 million candlepower searchlight and not the current 12 million candlepower. Please let me know if you have any other questions or if you need further assistance. 
Have a great day!
Best Regards,
Deb
Deborah Grant
Peak Beam Systems, Inc.
1 610-353-8505 ext. 114, phone
1 610-353-8411, fax
www.peakbeam.com


Peakbeam....I have got to say thank you very much for this service you provide!


----------



## Echo63 (May 14, 2015)

stingray3 said:


> Peakbeam....I have got to say thank you very much for this service you provide!



Their CS is among the best i have seen - one of the top 3 companies i have dealt with (along with Kifaru and ThinktankPhoto)


----------



## NoNotAgain (May 14, 2015)

Peak Beam Systems has been great to deal with. Annie, Deb, and Matt have bent over backwards to answer questions on lights that were sold new years ago. They have a great configuration management system in place to find the exact configuration that your light left the factory either new or after it received any type of service or upgrade.

My Maxa Beam was originally sold as a 12 million candle power light. It was a light that Peak built for a customer raffle. After removing all of the foam from my case I found the raffle flyer, owners manual and a business card from Annie. Lets just say that Annie isn't just a customer service representative. My light has the lithium ion batteries. both of which were charged and in good shape.

You'll love the electronic focus from spot to flood, well at least if you want to call a 40 degree beam, flood.

The Maxa Beam is a much nicer light than the Xenonics Nighthunter.


----------



## minim (Oct 7, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> That shipped December 2006 and should have been 7.5MCP at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone removed the serial label at some point. It could be really hard to narrow down but I would guess pre-2000. Were there any batteries or chargers with it that have serial numbers? That looks like the sticker that used to be on cases/some chargers.



Do you have a simple list where we could identify the various models? I've gathered some info below. Also I wonder how big is the practical difference from a 6-7.5-12MCP lamp? I'm in the market for a used lamp but I have a feeling it might be hard to come across a 12MCP version used ^^

MBS-410 M11738 G23 - 6MCP, gen3 circuit board (old software), old optics/focus mechanism. Made in 2004.
MBS-410 M11604 G23 - 6MCP ,gen3 circuit board (old software), old optics/focus mechanism. Made in 2004. 
MBS-410 G3-12 - 7MCP 
MBS-410 G3-20 - 12MCP
MBS-410 G3-26 - 12MCP Current version and continuous high beam option


----------



## BVH (Oct 7, 2018)

Here ya go:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Maxa-Beam-...573561?hash=item284fdcf8f9:g:V4oAAOSwyZ5UqjxV

I bought at least 6 of these kits about 4 or 5 years ago. One was installed in my current "Gen2 converted to Gen3" MB. These are early Gen3, 12 CP lamps. The current lamp I guess would be a Gen3, V2 lamp. I think I posted this before but when Peakbeam Systems tried a Gen3, V2 lamp in my light, it produced about 1 MCP more than my Gen3 V1 lamp produced.


----------



## Echo63 (Oct 20, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> All Maxa Beam searchlights should have a serial label that identifies a model number (most commonly MBS-410) and serial number (currently G3-20Y M#####). The G#-## part of the serial number will tell you the exact version/revision of the searchlight and the M##### is basically the actual serial number of the light.


one of mine doesn't have a serial label...
does that mean its a really early G1 ? or just a weird hybrid G2 ?


----------



## NoNotAgain (Oct 20, 2018)

Echo63 said:


> one of mine doesn't have a serial label...
> does that mean its a really early G1 ? or just a weird hybrid G2 ?



Nope, it means that the serial number label was removed, either accidentally or on purpose. The aluminized foil label catches easily and falls off. 

Does your light have a Teflon locator button for the bulb on the front of the lens? If so, it's probably an early G2 light. Later models went to a metal locator button and the latest lights went to using the Spyder lens. 

The generation 3 lights mostly have two connectors on the rear of the light, one for input power and the second for remote control. 

If you remove the lens, then the bulb and reflector, you'll have access to the circuit board. I seem to recall that the circuit board was marked with the generation of the light.


----------



## minim (Oct 20, 2018)

NoNotAgain said:


> Nope, it means that the serial number label was removed, either accidentally or on purpose. The aluminized foil label catches easily and falls off.
> 
> Does your light have a Teflon locator button for the bulb on the front of the lens? If so, it's probably an early G2 light. Later models went to a metal locator button and the latest lights went to using the Spyder lens.
> 
> ...



Do you by any chance have a picture of the circuit board?


----------



## Echo63 (Oct 21, 2018)

It looks like it never had a sticker, and has the teflon button on the lens.
reflector anodise has a greenish tint to it.
with parkerVH adapters and Ushio UXL-75XE bulb it was measured at 7.2Mcp.

My G3-12 still has the factory bulb and should be a 7.5Mcp model, single power input only (i wish it had the remote port)
it has the normal label that takes up half of the space under the handle with a serial number and model number


----------



## NoNotAgain (Oct 21, 2018)

Echo63 said:


> It looks like it never had a sticker, and has the teflon button on the lens.



The sticker you've got is the same as is used in the factory Pelican hard case. 

I've got 5 Maxa Beam lights. Two generation 2 lights, one MBS450 light which Matt claimed by serial number was one of the last MBS450 lights produced(same as the generation 3 lights) and two generation 3 lights. 

Internally, the generation 2 lights use different adjustment hardware for setting the bulb position. 

As for pictures of the circuit board, they're stored on another computer at this time. I let my Dropbox account expire when they were made changes to a paid storage system only.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2018)

I'll try to respond to some of the key points that have been raised in various posts.

1. If a light no longer has a serial label, the easiest way to tell if it has a G2 or G3 circuit is listen to the ignition when you first turn on the light. All G2 lights have a spark gap that you can hear when you press the red button to turn on the light. It is a definitely audible zap/buzz. G3 lights are pretty quite although the formation of the arc is audible, sort of a muffled pop.

2. G1 would refer to what was essentially the original prototype systems from 1988. G2 started with the first "production" Maxa Beam in 1989. So it is very unlikely that you would have a G1 system. The gore valve on the side of the main body was added in early 2001 so that would be something that might tell you if it is earlier or later G2. 

3. Maxa Beam CandlePower History since 2000:
G2-20 (2000-2004) Last version of G2 circuitry. 75W High and 6MCP.
G3 (2004-2006) First Version of G3 circuitry. 75W High and 6MCP.
G3-12 & G3-12R (2006-2011) Introduction of 85W and 7.5MCP. G3-12R denotes remote-ports becoming standard and occurred in 2010.
****Enhanced reflectors were introduced in late 2006 as an optional upgrade. The letter "A" was added to the model number, i.e. "410-A".
G3-20 and Later (2011-present) Enhanced reflector becomes standard and output increased to 12MCP.

​Hopefully that clears up a few points. Let me know if there are any remaining questions.


----------



## Echo63 (Oct 23, 2018)

Thanks Matt, its a pre-2001 G2 then.
it is missing the breather on the RHS


----------



## unretarded (Oct 24, 2018)

Any recommendations on NiCad batteries...…..I have performed surgery and opened one of my packs, now its time to find a decent battery.


I am swimming well above my income level with this light, so budget and staying with NiCad so all I need are the 10 batteries is about my only option I can think of.


I just do not want to get garbage cells. The cells in it now are SAFT, which are way out of my price range at 20 bucks each.


PS...these are F cells

Thanks


----------



## minim (Oct 24, 2018)

unretarded said:


> Any recommendations on NiCad batteries...…..I have performed surgery and opened one of my packs, now its time to find a decent battery.
> 
> 
> I am swimming well above my income level with this light, so budget and staying with NiCad so all I need are the 10 batteries is about my only option I can think of.
> ...



Don’t know about nicad cells but I went with 3S5P Samsung 30Q 18650 batteries. Should be able to deliver 12V 75A so it’s plenty to go full power. Since you have the box you prolly don’t need it but I’ll share the 3D model for the box when I’m done with it. Render here.


----------



## Echo63 (Oct 25, 2018)

If you want "budget" 
a 7ah 12v SLA fits in the box.

one of mine was modded with an SLA before I bought it - the other has the stock NiCad cells.


----------



## scout24 (Oct 25, 2018)

Echo63- Something like a motorcycle sized battery with those specs?


----------



## Parker VH (Oct 26, 2018)

That is exactly what I did.


Echo63 said:


> If you want "budget"
> a 7ah 12v SLA fits in the box.
> 
> one of mine was modded with an SLA before I bought it - the other has the stock NiCad cells.


----------



## BVH (Oct 26, 2018)

If it will fit a 7Ah SLA, it will fit a 9Ah SLA. They use the same case from all that I have had.


----------



## unretarded (Oct 26, 2018)

I just checked my stash and I have a brand new SLA, model UB1280, which could not be a closer fit if I custom ordered it....

But, will the factory maxabeam nicad charger work to charge a SLA ?

If I have to buy a connector for the maxabeam battery and a special charger, I might as well just but nicads as it is approx. 80 bucks for the batteries to make a pack. I imagine a connector and SLA charger will be at least that much ?


EDIT:......OK, looks like a SLA charger is pretty cheap, now if I knew what connector the maxabeam uses I could be in business. I don't want to just stick pins on gator clips in the connector hole...….I am cheap/frugal, but things need to be done to a certain level of quality, which in this case would be the proper connector for the battery to charge it to pigtail off the SLA charger.

EDIT EDIT :...….

I see now I am batting way above my brain level..... It appears to be some sort of aviation plug. It also looks like inside the battery is a thermal probe and possibly a low voltage cut off circuit. I left all that intact and installed with the SLA. I could just buy a new connector to use with a new charger and replace the one on the battery pack to match then new one and then I would need to replace one end of the supply cable to the light with a matching one...….now we get in over my head, I have no idea what that battery is sending to the head unit thru the cable or what I might mess up doing all of this.


Since I can not seem to locate the proper thread pitch/plug style aviation connector, I might have to use 2 pins on a lead to charge this new battery as to not have to build all new cables and possibly eliminate something the head unit needs such as the thermal probe or the low voltage cut off sensors inside the battery pack. Assuming that's what those 2 things are inside the battery pack, one is almost certainly a thermal probe, not sure what the other is.....


EDIT EDIT edit...……

I just noticed a sticker on my maxa charger that shows it has been factory upgraded to gen 3 and is compatable with NiMH batteries...…...I might choose NiMH cells to build a pack over NiCad since the charger supports that. I also found out the batteries second thingy inside is a diode to keep it from discharging from the bottom contacts and the other is a thermal probe/switch...….from searching other threads on here.

I have the SLA pack back together for a dry fit, all soldered up and test fired it, it seems to work fine...…..now charging it is the only hurdle left.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Oct 26, 2018)

I priced some F sized NiMH batteries a few weeks ago, and it's not good news. 

The batteries were 12,000mah rated and were $29 each. 

For another project, I purchased some Tenergy 5/4 sub C 3300mah rated cells with tabs for just over $2.80 each. While I don't have the capacity, of a F cell, I do have a pack that's compatible to be charged with my present charger.


----------



## Echo63 (Oct 27, 2018)

Parker VH said:


> That is exactly what I did.


If you have only done it once, then thats the battery that came with my Gen2 when I bought it off you...
you sent me the bits to build a charging lead too.

the Gen3 has a stock pack


----------

